#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-25
<BCJOHN> so everybody here? at CU BOULDER
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm here
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure if I'll make it to the release party or not.  I've been kind of unwell and exhausted a lot.
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-26
<donkeyofdarkness> Do these release parties have beer?
<donkeyofdarkness> nvm. I see that it's at a pub
<donkeyofdarkness> :P
<donkeyofdarkness> I might be there if I'm awake. I work nights and get off at 8am that morning :/
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah. I'll probably go.
<FunnyLookinHat> donkeyofdarkness, GOOD beer at Hansons
<FunnyLookinHat> Be there.
<FunnyLookinHat> If you don't come - I h4x you.
<donkeyofdarkness> Do they have Becks?
<FunnyLookinHat> errr
<FunnyLookinHat> N/a I think  :(
<FunnyLookinHat> http://www.hansonsgrill-tavern.com/id5.html
<FunnyLookinHat> I like IPAs so I usually get the Sierra Nevada
<donkeyofdarkness> I pretty much only drink Becks, Heineken, and Amstel Light.
<donkeyofdarkness> they have the latter 2 so I'll be good
<donkeyofdarkness> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Nice :)
<FunnyLookinHat> bbl
<donkeyofdarkness> Does Hansons have the wifis?
<donkeyofdarkness> And will I be attacked and severely beaten if my laptop is running Arch Linux??
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-28
<soreau> Well that was lame
<soreau> I didnt read the topic and wondering where everyone was for the release
<soreau> Then wondering why everyone was speaking Spanish
<soreau> I thought colorado was getting taken over for a second until I realized #ubuntu-co is for Colombia xD
<soreau> Did everyone have an awesome release party?
<soreau> Not to celebrate the new ubuntu release per se, just an excuse to get fucked up :D
<FunnyLookinHat> Hahahaha
<FunnyLookinHat> soreau, release party is this Sunday
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: Oh really? Where?
<FunnyLookinHat> soreau, Hanson's Grill & Tavern
<FunnyLookinHat> Announcement here: http://coloco.ubuntu-rocks.org/2011/04/12/natty-narwhal-ubuntu-11-04-release-party/
<soreau> Oh cool
<soreau> that looks up-town classy
<FunnyLookinHat> You should come
<FunnyLookinHat> It'll be fun
<soreau> Well I'm moving saturday so I doubt I'll be able to
<FunnyLookinHat> Bugger
<soreau> Who knows, I might get manic and surprise anyone
<soreau> ;)
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: Will you be the guy wearing the funny looking hat?
<FunnyLookinHat> Hahaha
<FunnyLookinHat> No
<soreau> Are there any specific plans other than to meet up at the bar?
<FunnyLookinHat> We're going to be talking about an opportunity to demo linux at the TIE conference this summer
<FunnyLookinHat> And about setting up Gnome 3 as an alternative to Unity I believe
<FunnyLookinHat> Other than that we usually just hang out - talk shop - etc.  It's never a dull moment...
<soreau> TIE conference next year?
<soreau> The page I'm looking at says 'the annual' conference was already april 15-17 in sioux falls, south dakota
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-29
<nealmcb> soreau: TIE == http://tiecolorado.org/
<nealmcb> One of the loco members often does a cool free software session there
<soreau> nealmcb: I was looking at the wrong site, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah -
<FunnyLookinHat> Sorry I just saw your question from yesterday :-/
<FunnyLookinHat> excited to upgrade his laptop to 11.04 x64 tonight!
<FunnyLookinHat> Been running 32bit because of wine issues...  but I think they've been flushed out
<nealmcb> soreau: See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TIEColorado08
<soreau> looks like that's from.. '08
<nealmcb> yup - but gives you a sense for some previous activities
<nealmcb> I don't know if there is a web page about this years stuff.  But we're discussing it on the mailing list
<nealmcb> ...which you should join :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-30
<nealmcb> soreau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TIEColorado11
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-01
<Donkey-phone> O hai
<Donkey-phone> TIME TO GET DRUNK AS SHIT
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL?
 * FunnyLookinHat hopes he isn't talking about the release party tonight...
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-04-26
<FunnyLookinHat> Happy release day everyone  :D
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-04-25
<FunnyLookinHat> Happy release day guys :D
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-04-21
<kevin_> Hello?
<Cheri703> hello
<kevin_> Are you able to help  with linux questions?
<Cheri703> quite possibly
<kevin_> Awesome
<kevin_> I have an old camera I dont realy use anymore and thought to give it second life by using it to watch movies from pc onto tv, I am having trouble making a preset in winff, I know what kind I need but I do not know the commands
<Cheri703> nope, not something I can help with. you might see if there's a channel specifically relating to winff
<Cheri703> or someone else in here might know, but I don't. Sorry
<kevin_> Alright, well Thank you anyways, have a good night
<lirakis> hey all
<lirakis> hey FunnyLookinHat
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat,  took the "plunge" and did the distro upgrade to 14.04 today on my galago ultra pro
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Nice!
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, is it "safe" to re-enable the system 76 ppa after wards?
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah absolutely
<lirakis> ok
<lirakis> and do you know if ... the update disabled proprietary drivers or anything?
<lirakis> or should everything be "ok" generally speaking
<FunnyLookinHat> Well - I'm pretty sure the Galago has no proprietary drivers - it's all open source for the wifi and graphics
<FunnyLookinHat> But yeah - everything should "just work"  :)
<lirakis> ok cool
<FunnyLookinHat> It should get a bit faster, esp. with regards to graphics
<lirakis> i wasnt sure about the graphics and wifi
<lirakis> thats great
<FunnyLookinHat> Do you have an SSD?
<lirakis> yep
<lirakis> i know trim is on by default now as well
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok good - yeah in 14.04 they're running trim
<FunnyLookinHat> hehe
<lirakis> cool
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, thanks - hopefully all goes well!
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, for sure - let me know what you think  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> gonna drive into the office, bbiab
<lirakis> cool - later
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-04-23
<crroush> anyone know the secret sauce for making synclient setting actually stick, when I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 my custom stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d no longer works
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-04-22
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: what's the best place to park my lifted jeep tomorrow?
<joey> s/what/where
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, ha - what's the clearance?
<joey> 18th and champa?
<FunnyLookinHat> 16th
<joey> ~9 feet or so
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah yeah - that won't fit in any garage.
<joey> if I drive really slow
<FunnyLookinHat> I think you're looking at street parking
<FunnyLookinHat> Pretty easy to find in the surrounding blocks after 6
<FunnyLookinHat> There's also a lot at 18th and champa
<FunnyLookinHat> err
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah - 18th
<joey> yeah but this is at 5
<FunnyLookinHat> That or street parking
<FunnyLookinHat> The lot is fairly open by 4:00
<joey> I'm guessing the meters on the street are more than the lot
<joey> I suppose if I stop at 18th I can still turn around and head north without having to cross the mall
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah you can spin at 17th
<FunnyLookinHat> I can't remember how much that lot is - probably something like $6 ?  But yeah - street parking is $1 / hour - you'd just have to meter up if you were here longer than 2 hours
<FunnyLookinHat> I'
<joey> If that lot at 18th is full then I can probably circle around to the Monoco and park there
<FunnyLookinHat> I've never had trouble finding a space on Champa between 18th and 16th after 4
<FunnyLookinHat> But can change a bunch day to day, etc.
<joey> yeah. well if i miss it I can cross the mall and on 15th there are a bunch of lots
<joey> just makes it a little harder exiting going home
<joey> Does Jason take the bus down?
<joey> I'm tempted to come down early but if the lots are full until later it's not worth it
<joey> My last thing ends at 15:30 or so
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Yeah Jason does the park and ride
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-04-23
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: Do you know if we're still on for tonight given that only 2 people RSVPd?
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Oh - well nearly every S76 employee will be there... so that's +7 or 8 depending on how many stick around
<joey> Ok, we can talk about my desire for short-sized  1U servers then :-D
<FunnyLookinHat> hehe
<joey> maybe if I'm only 1 of two non-76'ers I can be guarenteed to win a door prize :-)
